# Is There an Enneagram Type Most Likely to Enjoy Horror Movies?



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

mushr00m said:


> Id say people in general like horror films for the thrill. If you wanted to hypothetically correlate 6 to horror movies, it might be to purposely make themselves scared, go against the grain. It makes sense that 6's might seek things that cause them to tremble inside but experience it anyway. It's a bit surfacey and kinda too obscure though with correlating type and horror film preference, there's more to it than that, you may not get any firm correlations due to that.


Yes, but the only way to find out is to try! 

Thanks for the input!

I was hoping type 6's might explain their own personal experiences; it's interesting to hear about.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

o0india0o said:


> Maybe I'll have to go asking questions and digging in the Type 6 Horror Movie thread, but I'd love to know what draws some counter-phobic type 6's to horror movies?


CP 6's want to...need to prove to others, and more importantly to prove to themselves, that they are brave. They experience so much anxiety regularly, and part of them thinks they must be cowardly to have so much anxiety, but whatever their thinking on it, they fight against it, they deliberately put themselves into scary situations. A rollercoaster, a horror movie, whatever works. They get a thrill out of it, as their brains produce chemicals as they fight against the fear. Afterwards, for a brief time they know they are brave, and they know others think of them as brave...but a little while will pass and they will forget this and have that need to prove it all over again - plus feel those chemicals surging thru their brains.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't actually watch a lot of horror movies, but I would say I can appreciate some horror stuff and such because with my anxiety it makes it easier to get immersed in that stuff. While at the same time, it can distract a bit from actual problems in a way.^^;


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

o0india0o said:


> Yes, but the only way to find out is to try!
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I was hoping type 6's might explain their own personal experiences; it's interesting to hear about.


What do you think about the rest of the poll so far? Like the 9? :kitteh:


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

mushr00m said:


> What do you think about the rest of the poll so far? Like the 9? :kitteh:


That type 9's having a prominent role in this poll is definitely surprising (especially since there have already been some people guessing that type 9's would have nothing to do with horror movies!). I would have hypothesized the same thing as those other people.

I know that some of my 9w1 friends like "dark" movies, that border more on indie drama (not necessarily horror). I guess I might have a few 9w8 friends that _might_ like horror movies (not sure though).

It's really odd. I wish I had toggled on the setting that allows you to see who voted (so I could perhaps get a better idea of if there is any pattern in wing).

It's really interesting; To be honest, I don't have any theories. It could just be this small sampling size (so by chance, a few nines who like horror movies happen to have voted and are skewing the poll), or it could be the fact that it's a biased sample size (type 9's who are into forum mingling and Personality Cafe, are the type of 9's who would like horror movies), or obviously, the last option is that there is something there between some type 9's and horror movies. It would be hard for me to understand or know, without one of them opening up (sometimes it's hard to understand a person or type's experience until they "bare all" about it). 

Do you have any theories about type 9's and their horror movie interest?

[By the way: Type 9's, feel free to chime in and explain your relationship to horror movies, and how you (personally) experience them!)


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the insight into how you as a Type 6 interact with horror movies, @He's a Superhero! , @Kink , @mushr00m ! 

Very enlightening and neat to hear about.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I liked them as a child,I enjoyed the mystery(I never liked the ones with lots of blood and some creatures jumping out all the time).I think I mostly liked them because my mother did and she always got soooo scared(more then I did and I got pretty scared too) and later we'd talk about creepy things for hours,we never went to sleep at normal time after watching horror movies.I was always so scared I'd have nightmares but deep down I hoped I would so I would have a story to tell her in the morning XD
Now I sometimes watch them with her,but I don't get scared at all other than a bit jumpy during the movie itself.

Sone 269 tritype,sp/sx


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I see horror movies as a challenge. I don't know, it's kind of silly but I feel like I accomplished something when I come out of a good one. As for why type nines? I might guess that we have a high pain tolerance, so to speak. Nines seem often quite stoic and good at persevering because we are so used to going with the flow. By this I mean that we often find ourselves in situations we have no control over, and are able to make the best of it. In contrast, others might not accept this and might remove themselves or change the situation. I don't know, just a theory.

In general though, I am a bit of an adrenaline junkie, so my enjoyment of horror movies is probably in part a function of that. I've often been the one who surprises people by doing "crazy" things that others are scared to do. Truthfully, it is often in those challenging and/or risky situations when I feel most stimulated. Anyways, I digress. Horror movies are great.

Edit: Alternate theory: Nines are often not in touch with their feelings - this is why it is often said that nines choose to narc using external stimulation: food, drugs, etc. Perhaps extreme external stimulation provokes significant emotion in us relatively "numb" nines, and we welcome and enjoy it? Just a thought.


----------

